# Closest Pregnancies???



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm wondering how short the time was between some of your pregnancies. My mother was pregnant with me within 40 days of giving birth to my older sister. I didn't think much of this as I grew up, but now that I am of the birth giving age, it seems crazy to me. My older sister and I are less that 10 1/2 months apart. Could you imagine?!?

prana


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

My sister and one of my sisters-in-law both found out they were pregnant at their six-week postpartum checkup!








No, I can't imagine.

I tried and tried to get pregnant, and finally, a couple months before DD1 turned 2, I did manage to conceive her baby sister (without resorting to weaning, which my doc suggested I do). They are 31 months apart in age.


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

My dd will be 3 in May & I'm still debating whether or not I'm ready/that'll be too close!

However, when she was about a year old I met a woman at the playground who had a 12 month old & a 3 month old. I couldn't believe it but she said she planned it that way & wanted them that close!


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

My father and his older sister are 10 mos apart. My Aunt who has 13, no multiples, but had a few less than a year apart. My closest are 14 mos apart. And honestly, having done it both ways, I like having them close together better. But obviously not too close. 18 mos seems perfect for me.

Michelle


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

wow, 40 days!?! it just amazes me what our bodies can do.

ds will be 17mo when this baby is born







it was partly planned, part luck.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

My shortest amount of time is 2yr 2mths. Not real close.

40 days....That is amazing!!!


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

I went to school with a set of sisters, both of whom were my close friends, who were 9.5 months apart. Because of the way that their birthdays fell, they were both in the same grade. It was kind of weird, really. They looked VERY much alike and everyone always thought they were twins.

Also, I worked with a secretary whose 2nd and 3rd children (so she said!) were 8 months apart. She apparently conceived very soon after delivering her second child and the third child was premature by a month.


----------



## prana (Sep 27, 2004)

e


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I am really courious. Those that had back to back babies & those pregnant at their 6 week checks, were their mothers exclusivly nursing? No supplments, no pacifiers, no solids?????? Just courious.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I went to school w/ sisters that were 7 mos apart. Mom got pg right away and then the youngest was 3 mos early! That would be terribly hard! I bf AJ and got pg as soon as physically possible and my boys are 18 mos apart. I have a friend who's last 2 are 10 mos apart I believe (may be closer to 11) and she quit bfing not too long after her 2nd was born b/c it was too hard to bf and take care of a toddler? (I handle it o.k.) and she was pg by 8 wks pp...


----------



## LadyWulf (Aug 11, 2004)

My closest are 16 months apart. My 2nd and the baby in the oven will be about 18 months apart.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

There were 15.5 months between my first and my second. FWIW my second was the only one that I really had stretchmarks for. She was my biggest but only by a couple of ounces so it really makes me think it had more to do with the closeness of the pgs.









My GMIL had three children conceiving each child basically back to back so there's I think 10 months between #1 and #2 and then basically a year between #2 and #3. Three kids under 2!







She was nursing the first but I think her milk dried up during her pg and then they told her the milk wouldn't be good for #2 and then I don't think she even considered it with #3.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy*
I am really courious. Those that had back to back babies & those pregnant at their 6 week checks, were their mothers exclusivly nursing? No supplments, no pacifiers, no solids?????? Just courious.

My grandmother didn't produce milk or clostrum with the first 4. I think it was either gentic or stress. Because when she got remarried and had the last 2 she had milk. So it was either the genetics of the first 4 kids or the stress from being married to a terrible man.

I bfed exclusivly and co sleep and sling my babies and still get pg that easily. I usually don't even start solids till after I find out I am pg. The only time was with #3 because I had a gap bewteen him and #4.

Not sure if my aunt nursed or not.

michelle


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wasabi*
Three kids under 2!









My DH's best friend is a twin and they were born on their older brother's 1st birthday! That's 3 boys 1 and under!


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

My first 2 are 2 years 4months apart. My 2nd and 3rd are 12.5months apart, if I would have had my 3rd when I went into preterm labour the first time they'd be 10months apart. While I was pg with #2 we knew we'd be ttc asap after I had surgery when she was 3months, I was pg 2weeks after the surgery. I had been weaning #2 since 2weeks old(due to weight gain problems we had when bf'ing #1 and ended up with similar problems with #3 who was bf'd until 16months). I finished bf'ing #2 the night before my surgery. We planned to have them close together, just didn't think it'd happen that fast.lol


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80*
My DH's best friend is a twin and they were born on their older brother's 1st birthday! That's 3 boys 1 and under!

I have a friend whose twin girls were born one week after her DS's first birthday. She says though and I tend to agree that it's a bit easier than if she had had three separate pgs and had three children at three totally different stages. With her twins at least they're on a similar feeding/sleeping routine etc.


----------



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

My sister's first two dds are 14 mos apart, and then there are 22 months between dd2 and her twin boys. 11.5 mos later her 3rd dd was born. 5 in 4 years!

My SIL has had 6 singletons. Her sixth was born a month before her first dc's 6th birthday!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My mw's dh has a brother 9 months older than himself. They have 10+ sibblings.








: 6 under 6!?!?!!!!!

My girls are all 2 years 4 months about from each other. Very nice IMO


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Darlene will be 10 1/2 months older then her little sister due in July









I wasn't exclusively nursing at 6 weeks postpartum, I was pumping...Obviously its not the same! :LOL


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow Heidi! I may print your post and put it somewhere to remind myself what I could have when I'm having a bad day. :LOL


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Aren't babies less than a year apart called "Irish twins"?


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

My boys are 21 months apart. I f we had carried our second pregnancy to term they would have been 15 months apart.

I have a friend whose baby 6 and 7 are 9.5 months apart. They would have been 10.5 months apart but she went in to labor early. Actally baby 7 was a set of twins, only one made it to term







She had a history of having them close. I think baby 3,4 (b/g twins) and 5 were only 14 months apart and 1 and 2 were only 13 months apart. BUt the gap between 2 and 3/4 was about 8 years.


----------



## kim_nz (Jun 11, 2004)

My 2 girls are 13 months apart adn i love it. It was totally planned. #3 will be around 18-24 months depending on when we conceive.


----------

